# Another Wood question? Soft Maple



## cooknhogz (Nov 23, 2012)

My brother in law just bought some property up the road from me and he has a couple smooth bark soft Maples (think they might be called Silver Maple) that he wants me to cut down and haul away. Now, my question is I have only burnt hard wood in my stick burners but would it hurt to toss in a piece here and there of soft maple? I know it wont burn as hot as a harder wood but I'll have a good amount of it. Or, is it just good for a campfire? Thanks


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 23, 2012)

Silver maple is one of the maples used in maple syrup production, you can use it IMHO.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2012)

Soft maple is great for smoking

It does not put out the same BTU's as hard maple or oak, so you may go thru a little more wood in a cook

Soft Maple is still considered a "Hard Wood"

Todd


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys appreciate the info. Glad I can use it in the stick burner. Thought I just cut a whole lot of camp firewood.


----------

